# dvd burning after dvd shrink?



## Bigshow1030

Morning everyone,
I have used dvd shrink to put my backups on my computer of my personal dvd's....question is now that I have them on my computer's harddrive what software is the best one to put them back on to a dvd? I do not have a dvd burner yet because I was waiting to see which one you guys think is the best and also after I get the dvd burner how is this software going to work? So basically opinions on dvd burners and what software is the best and most easiest to use when it comes to putting dvds back together on a disk?


----------



## robina_80

get a NEC 3500 dvd +-dvdrewriter
and get Nero burning rom


----------



## Switch

If you can get that NEC burner from newegg, I think it comes with Nero OEM bundled with it.

Use DVD Shrink to burn the movies back to DVD. I take it you either ripped the files out and stored them, or burnt an image to the hard drive. Either way, use DVD Shrink to make the copies to the DVDs. DVD Shrink uses nero I believe as the burning program interface.


----------



## jancz3rt

*No No No!*

Nec 3500 is good but the REVIEWS are much better for the 3520 MODEL! Make sure you get hold of that one instead. It's almost the same price and does a generally better job of burning. This goes for its ability to burn to DVDs as well as read them. This new model has no problems with scratched CDs and DVDs...

JAN


----------



## Bigshow1030

*ok*

that takes care of the burner part .....I know you said to go with nero ....which I do have installed on my computer, I am not sure to go with nero express or something like that.....but Is it just Plain Nero burning rom, is that what it is called? Also, I have seen that there are dvd - and also there are dvd+ discs.....what the heck does all the +- stuff mean?


----------



## Bigshow1030

*or*

Does it really even matter or is it something of importance?


----------



## Bigshow1030

*dvd -*

so I have heard these discs are better but which ones go with which burners?


----------



## robina_80

dvd-r


----------



## Bigshow1030

*ok*

I was under the understanding that only certain discs work with certain drives.....


----------



## robina_80

yeah like a dvd rw+ will only burn to dvd+ and a dvd- will do dvd- if i was you get what jan says a 3520 which is what i meant and get a dvd rw+-


----------



## Bigshow1030

*thanks*

thank you,,,,,,, that sums up my other question .......


----------



## Praetor

> yeah like a dvd rw+ will only burn to dvd+ and a dvd- will do dvd-


Thankfully we dont have to worry about this as DVD±RW drives support both + and - variants (obviously) and there arent really any DVD+RW only and DVD-RW only drives on the market anymore


----------



## Bigshow1030

*thanks*

You knew where that was going didn't you


----------



## diablo

if you want more info on the two types then go here.

http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html#4.3


----------



## flip218

I've always used +R's and have never had a problem.  Main thing to do is check you players compatibility here:  http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers

When choosing media, I always get branded media.  I use Verbatim and TDK.  

Also, when burning I usually always burn at 4x.  I only burn at 8x using my PX-716.  On my NEC 2510 I always burn at 4x.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*burner*

I would like to do that however it seems that my discs are 4x but my burner is 8x i believe so it automatically runs at the 4x speed


----------



## Praetor

> When choosing media, I always get branded media. I use Verbatim and TDK.


Flip! I'm shocked you didnt go into the ATIP of the media .... not all DVD media labels are made equal ... tsk tsk you shoulda known better  (hehe dont make me goto "the darkside" and make yer life miserable heehee)



> I would like to do that however it seems that my discs are 4x but my burner is 8x I believe so it automatically runs at the 4x speed


Generally its a good strategy to burn one notch below the rated max speed of the media


----------



## flip218

> Flip! I'm shocked you didnt go into the ATIP of the media .... not all DVD media labels are made equal ... tsk tsk you shoulda known better  (hehe dont make me goto "the darkside" and make yer life miserable heehee)



lol ... yea.  Alot of people always suggest only buy media w/ mcc code.  The branded verbatims I buy have always had the mcc media id.  But the TDK 4x +R's I've used had the cmc media ID.  I have never had a problem with them.  And they still play a year later 

For best results, I would say burn at 4x.  I've recently stated burning at 8x, but only with my PX 716a.


Read about media id's:
http://www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm


----------



## Bigshow1030

*yeah*

yeah.....I remembered praetor saying the slower you burn the better luck you will have....I have a buddy that burns at like three times my speed however he seems to have alot of problems with his burnt media.....
thanks for the help


----------

